# Post your setup



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Thought Id change it up. Instead of posting your bows, post your STAB setup.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

doinker fatties, 30" up front w/ bout 4.5ozs and a 12" sidebar on the right with about 6ozs on the end


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Limbsaver S-coil, but I think when I get a Monster this summer and when it's set-uo for 3-d I think I am going to put a 12" B-Stinger on it, and maybe if I like it enough I will buy one for my Z7 too.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Elite- 24in Doinker Fatty with 6oz on the end, 12.25in Doinker Fatty with 11-12oz on the end, Doinker Heavy Duty Platinum offset bracket
PSE-10.5in Doinker 3-d stab with 4.5oz of weight on the end, 10.5in Doinker 3-d stab with 3oz of weight on the end, Bernie's Heavy Duty offset bracket.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

6" Fuse Axium.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

30" b-stinger Premier bar. B-stinger 12" side bar. 6 oz on front bar, 2 on the back


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> 6" Fuse Axium.


how do you like your axium? im thinkin bout the 10 or 12


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a full Bernie's set up 32" (or so) front stab. 9" and a 6" ,I believe, side bars. (not exactly sure on the length of my side bars) with some doinker weights on the front and one side.
and it's actually a coincidence that they are all Bernie's because usually my stab set up is a mix of a few different brands lol.
and then on my Monster I just have a NAP shock blocker 1000 (with a couple arrow wraps around it to add some bling lol)


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I should have a 24" Xtreme Flatliner next week.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> I have a full Bernie's set up 32" (or so) front stab. 9" and a 6" ,I believe, side bars. (not exactly sure on the length of my side bars) with some doinker weights on the front and one side.
> and it's actually a coincidence that they are all Bernie's because usually my stab set up is a mix of a few different brands lol.
> and then on my Monster I just have a NAP shock blocker 1000 (with a couple arrow wraps around it to add some bling lol)


how do you like your NAP? will you read my new post about the new FUSE please  you seem too know your stuff haha


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> how do you like your axium? im thinkin bout the 10 or 12


Done it's job so far.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Done it's job so far.


thats good, ill end up getting a FUSE, im likin the blade tho, ill just have to see


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

all doinker platinum bars, best bars ever! 30" main with 9 oz on the front and 2 15" siderods with 6 oz on each


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

One bow i have a 33" xl premier with 5oz on the end and a 12" back running 17oz... on the other i have a 12" 11oz b-stinger both shoot really good

gonna add another set or two this fall, not sure lenghts or weights yet


----------



## bls2036 (Dec 18, 2010)

just got her today, b-stinger 10.25" hunter APG hd


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

bls2036 said:


> just got her today, b-stinger 10.25" hunter APG hd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 976524


The new design or just a sims dampner?


----------



## bls2036 (Dec 18, 2010)

simms added


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

bstinger xl premier 36" and 15" side bar 11.5 oz front 15oz on the back


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

It's no B-stinger or nothing, but here's one I made. I just got it back from my grandpa today who powder coated it for me.














I have a similar one that I use for hunting but its shorter and all black (just painted; not powder coated).


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> It's no B-stinger or nothing, but here's one I made. I just got it back from my grandpa today who powder coated it for me.
> View attachment 980640
> 
> View attachment 980641
> ...


THAT looks absolutely professional, and it looks sweet!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

x2, very nice!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

8.5" carbon blade


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> THAT looks absolutely professional, and it looks sweet!!





hunter14 said:


> x2, very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Stabilizer is here. pics to come.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

played with the weight setup on my stabs last night... new scope needed a little tweaking... now i'm running 7oz on the main and 17oz on the back


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

35-14-14


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Fuse blades- 33 up front with three weights and a 12 off the side with three weights; still tweakin it though


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

bernie's X-rod control freak 35" total wieght 7oz

14" 13oz on lefthand side & 10oz on the right side


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

perfect balance for me!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

just a simple 4 1/2 inch x-coil


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Apex gear bone collector pro tune xs


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

well ummm i have alot lol ill just start posting picks later lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Soma CEX2 24in main stab and 10in side rods


----------

